# Need of Clarification on offer and security clearance



## Sindu (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi,
My fiance got the conditional offer from Semi-Govt organisation of Abudhabi.
They told that Formal Employment letter shall be given after Security Clearance, which it will take 5-6 weeks time.
Also they said that depending on availability, accommodation will be either provided within the Site area or the nearest city Ruwais.
Here i have few queries.

1. What is the Security Clearance in UAE and how long it will take?
2. After Security Clearance only, Certificate attestation & Medical tests shall be done?
3. If the Accommodation will be at Barakah Plant area, shall i get basic amenities in that area?
Is Barakah location having good population or good environment for living with family?

Please reply

Thanks,
Sindu


----------



## Jayath (Sep 17, 2018)

Is your fiance get security clearance?


----------

